# 4310 4X4 wont disengage



## linefuse29 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ehydro. Light will go off on selector button but it will not disengage. Just started doing this today...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum linfuse29! Look up under the right side (as you sit on the tractor)of the tractor under the operator station and check to see if you have any wires pulled out of the 4WD solenoid. This is a very common occurance if you have been operating in very tall brush or hang up on vines/sapplings in the woods. 

I nothing appears to be wrong underneath the tractor, turn the key on and observe the malfunction light on the right fender. If there is a problem, it may give you a malfunction code in long and short flashes of the light which will translate into a trouble code and identify a problem.


----------



## linefuse29 (Apr 15, 2010)

When I turn the tractor on the malfunction light comes on then goes off once. I believe this is normal. Right?? I did not see a solenoid anywhere under the tractor. Is it behind a cover or something?? I appreciate your help.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

It is under the rt floor board. If it will not disengage you have lost power to it. Without 12v the mfwd will stay engaged. there is a plastic cover over it. TF Admin is right about the most likely cause of the loss. Give it a good look over from the bottom side and let us know if you find anything. After that we can give you the wire colors to test with a voltmeter.


----------



## linefuse29 (Apr 15, 2010)

Did not see anything that has pulled loose. I saw the cover you are talking about. What wires do I check??


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

The power for the mfwd comes from F5 fuse. The wire to check between the fuse and the rear pto switch is 562f red. From the rear pto to mid pto the wire is 562h red. Then from mid to MFWD switch it is 562j red. After the MFWD switch it is 555 white to the mfwd solenoid. After the MFWD solenoid it goes to ground. You should have power to all the wires with key on and MFWD switch disengaged.


----------



## carolinatractor (Dec 16, 2014)

I have the same problem, however I have power at the solenoid. You cant hear anything move in the solenoid stem. The rear PTO you can hear move.
Also can someone tell me if I unbolt the solenoid block by taking out the 4 bolts is fluid gonna run out of the transmission or just what is in the solenoid block?
Thanks?


----------

